# Skeleton Clock Makers (Czech made)



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

World's first skeleton wall clock with double three-legged gravity escapement. Clock-makers Vladimír Dvořák (right) and Vratislav Pipal (left).








Another skeleton clock "RUBÍN"  (on the left, click a the "Skeletové hodiny")


​
Another clocks are made by JAROSLAV KAVALÍR and designer PAVEL HRUBÝ


 

 ​


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the pictures. i'm surprised by how few parts there are to these clocks i think the second last is the best looking, looks very much like something you'd find on an early steam engine. would you know how accurate these types of clock would be or is it a case of each clock is to different to have a standard accuracy?
bob/yermano


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

yermano said:


> would you know how accurate these types of clock would be or is it a case of each clock is to different to have a standard accuracy?
> bob/yermano


Hi, from the KAVALIR manufacturer FAQ's page: "How is the clock accurate?
One hand is enough to know that you don´t manage it anyway. The few seconds of the difference don´t save you."

So that's for KAVALIR clocks. 
CHRONOS clocks are probably more accurate. But I am just guessing.
Admira


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks Admira


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Great clock,I am glad to have a chance to CZECH it out.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

James Haury said:


> Great clock,I am glad to have a chance to CZECH it out.




```

```
That's a good one~;-)


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Etalon clocks


----------

